# Anyone know anything about Hartal doors?



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

The Hartal door on our Rapido has always been difficult to shut needing quite a slam. But during the last trip it got worse, so I got the screw driver out to adjust the closure plates but could not get any improvement. In fact I made it worse and it would not lock at all.

Eventually after much fiddling I was able to get it to lock but discovered that one of the locking pins in the door was not being closed completely by the closure plate which then prevented the central locking from locking.

Fortunately it was the upper of the two locking units and by pulling heavily on the internal door handle you could get it to click over completely allowing the lock to work.

With this amount of force the door is not going to last long!!!

Has anyone had the Hartal door apart for adjustment purposes?

Has anyone had similar problems to us?

I also noticed that Hartal have changed the locking function on newer doors to those which are fitted to cars.

Richard


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Richard,

I can't assist with you problem, however you could consider contacting Hartal directly for assistance; http://www.hartal.de/en/additional-pages/contact.html

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If the locking points are set too tight (with door in closed position) the door bounces back off the door seal before they can latch. Do you have a picture? if it is like mine it is a tedious job but shuts so easily if set correctly.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

On our Knaus Sun Ti 650 MF, the Hartal door locking mechanism is made by Zadi.

Have a flick through >>this<< to see whether they also make yours?

I've had ours apart (the coloured panels are velcro'd on and just pull off) exposing the lock mechanism. I just made sure ours was well lubricated and that nothing was loose.

Morph


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Morph, thanks for the link, our lock is the one illustrated on pages 24 and 25. On the Rapido I think the internal door handle holds the lock covering panel on. Is there a better copy of the brochure available as the resolution doesn't allow you to see the drawings very well?

Having looked at the closing action further it looks like the closing plate does not move down far enough to allow the door pin to click over into the locked position.

Hi Andy, I would well imagine it is the same door as you have. On the door there are 2 sets of 2 pins one at the top and one at the bottom of the door. One of the pins is fixed and the other slides through 90 degrees to activate the lock mechanism. It is this top one that it is not moving far enough to allow the locking mechanism to work. 

Hi Chris, thanks for your link, if I do get really stuck I'll send them an e-mail. By the way we resolved our TV problem. The dealer took the Cello back and allowed us to buy the new Avtex L186. This has worked fine whilst we we've been in France. Have not used it with anything larger than a 64GB USB though. The problem with the Cello has allowed us to get the new L186 because when we originally bought the Cello the L185 was not suitable and was too big for our cupboard. 

Richard


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

RichardD said:


> Hi Morph, thanks for the link, our lock is the one illustrated on pages 24 and 25. On the Rapido I think the internal door handle holds the lock covering panel on. Is there a better copy of the brochure available as the resolution doesn't allow you to see the drawings very well?
> 
> Having looked at the closing action further it looks like the closing plate does not move down far enough to allow the door pin to click over into the locked position.
> 
> ...


Sorry, that's all I've ever found online.

I think that knowing it is made by Zadi and armed with some part numbers you might be able to find more info on the net?

Morph


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Morph, thanks for the link, our lock is the one illustrated on pages 24 and 25. On the Rapido I think the internal door handle holds the lock covering panel on. Is there a better copy of the brochure available as the resolution doesn't allow you to see the drawings very well?

Having looked at the closing action further it looks like the closing plate does not move down far enough to allow the door pin to click over into the locked position.

Hi Andy, I would well imagine it is the same door as you have. On the door there are 2 sets of 2 pins one at the top and one at the bottom of the door. One of the pins is fixed and the other slides through 90 degrees to activate the lock mechanism. It is this top one that it is not moving far enough to allow the locking mechanism to work. 

Hi Chris, thanks for your link, if I do get really stuck I'll send them an e-mail. By the way we resolved our TV problem. The dealer took the Cello back and allowed us to buy the new Avtex L186. This has worked fine whilst we we've been in France. Have not used it with anything larger than a 64GB USB though. The problem with the Cello has allowed us to get the new L186 because when we originally bought the Cello the L185 was not suitable and was too big for our cupboard. 

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Right, I've now had a go at carrying out some adjustment but whatever I do the top door pin just won't seem to click over enough to allow the central locking to work!

I can make it work from the inside by pulling very hard on the internal door handle because it is close to the top closer. But the only way to lock it from the outside is putting your hand near the top closer/lock pins and pushing very very hard and then it doesn't always work.

I've taken the close plates off and had a look at them and I think the cut outs which the locking pin slides up and in and eventually lock are badly formed. The edge seems to go back on itself and this could stop the pin moving into its locked position.

The pics below might help to clarify what I'm saying.

Do I get a file to it and try and make it a continuous backward slope?

Richard


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Very different to mine which are like a car door's


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I've now spent most of the day adjusting the door closure plates and having got the door trim off I've cleaned, greased and oiled the door lock mechanisms.

From the inside the shut is fine because of the large internal door handle and you pull on the top closure pins which trip the central locking.

It was from the outside that it would not lock, but I've now got to a situation where a fairly firm shut with the hand placed flat just above the outside door handle does the trick.

Once shut the top of the door is nice and tight against the door frame seal but at the bottom there is still about 2 or 3mm of movement against the seal, but if I tighten it up further I think you would have to really slam the door very hard to get it to engage fully.

In the centre of the door the protrusion is quite a bit more due to the door seal, but I guess this is to be expected with latches at the top and bottom only. 

Feedback from other Rapido owners on door closure would be appreciated.

Richard


PS. Why do the pictures attached upload rotated 90 degrees out?


----------

